
Code School from Rails Zombie guys - pelle
http://www.codeschool.com/beta
======
phren0logy
I really enjoyed Rails for Zombies, so I'm looking forward to seeing what this
is all about.

Is there a more informative page that's live yet? The only other thing I could
get to was <http://help.codeschool.com/> and it didn't have much on it.

